# rolling stock



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

MY log car rolled off the shelf and hit the floor breaking two plastic wheels.
Should I replace the two wheels or the whole assembly.
Any instructional aids out there as this is my 1st one


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

What # log car??? If it's a sheet metal truck, easy... Sinctered metal truck, a little harder. When you pick up new wheels, remember, the axle lengths are different. Just spread the trucks apart if sheet metal trucks. The same for the sinctered metal ones, but be a little careful here. Wheels for the 2 trucks are a little different, but they will work.


----------



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

*wheel*

gray 605 log carrier with link couplers...Tnx


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AFnew2 said:


> gray 605 log carrier with link couplers...Tnx


Just spread the trucks open and replace the wheel sets.. Easy.


----------



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

Thanks again


----------



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

Does Portline sell the wheels?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AFnew2 said:


> Does Portline sell the wheels?


They should, and also try Jeff Kane at The Train Tender.


----------

